# My yellow labs bred!!😂 How to feed/ take care of the fry?



## lildrummerboy (6 mo ago)

i know its not that hard to breed yellow labs, but this is first time fish have bred in my tank, so I'm super excited!!
How should take care of the fry?
Feeding?
How often should I do water changes?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Feed crushed flake and you can also give them frozen brine shrimp.


----------



## lildrummerboy (6 mo ago)

ok thanks! 
sry im so excited i feel like everything i say needs an !.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

LOL you are just fine We all go thru that.


----------



## lildrummerboy (6 mo ago)

ok!


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

lildrummerboy said:


> ok!


LOL!!


----------

